# Masonry's Offering



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

If you will indulge me, let's have a little mini session regarding Masonry.

In one word, what would you say the Craft is truly here to offer us?  Just simply reply with your single word answer.

I may ask a few to expand upon their word but for now let's answer with one word.  I posted in another thread that Masonry was so gloriously simple in meaning and I mean to prove it here.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 28, 2010)

Light


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

fellowship


----------



## Casey (Dec 28, 2010)

Enrichment


----------



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

dhouseholder, In the form of one word, what would you say is illuminated?

Jamesb, I agree, sort of.  Masonry is a fraternity so fellowship is assumed.  Can you provide a word which may entail the why or benefit of the fellowship?

Casey, I assume you mean enrichment of ourselves.  However, there are many facets to our beings.  Which part is being enriched, or what one word that might be most descriptive of what you're trying to say?


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

Friendship on a deeper level.  These guys are my best friends.  I have to believe that for a majority of masons ( at least the ones on this forum) feel something akin to that also.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 28, 2010)

Fulfillment - (includes fellowship, light, improvement, deep friendship, charity, enrichment is good, etc. etc.) - see, I couldn't do it in one word. Sorry about that!


----------



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

And, JamesB, what does that friendship do for you?

Richard, it's tough isn't it?  I'm the same way.  You've given a recipe and called it your pie "filling" (fulfillment.)  Complete this sentence 
"Fulfillment of my....."


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you looking for a price tag?


----------



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

JamesB, I'm looking for why that Masonic friendship is important to you.  You said it was on a deeper level.  Certainly, the fraternity (as most do) offers that.  But is there something more to it for you?  You could fight in a war with Marines and have just as deep of a friendship as a result.  Why is that?  What is it that you are sharing in Masonry that allows for the same experience?


----------



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

And just for the record, this is an exercise in critical thinking.  I'm not meaning to portray that I have answers.  In fact, I'm hoping that everyone's contribution here will benefit all.

Nonetheless, I want to get out of the broad generalized terms and try to really focus in on what Freemasonry  offers.  I have ideas, a hypothesis if you will, and want to test it.

Let's keep it up and I bet we won't be disappointed in what we find out about ourselves and the Craft.


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 28, 2010)

mch4970 said:


> dhouseholder, In the form of one word, what would you say is illuminated?


 Self


----------



## peace out (Dec 29, 2010)

dhouseholder said:


> Self



Great.  That's obviously very important.  Why?


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 29, 2010)

mch4970 said:


> JamesB, I'm looking for why that Masonic friendship is important to you.  You said it was on a deeper level.  Certainly, the fraternity (as most do) offers that.  But is there something more to it for you?  You could fight in a war with Marines and have just as deep of a friendship as a result.  Why is that?  What is it that you are sharing in Masonry that allows for the same experience?



Many years ago I watched my Grandfather purchase a car. (Ford LTD) He didn't spend a bunch of time looking and pouring over prices and styles.  Instead he talked with his "Friend" (this is how he introduced him to me (I was 6yrs old)) and gave him a "funny hand-shake"  My Grandfather walked this earth with a invisable safety net.  As I grew up I wanted that also, as I found his masonic things (after his death) I did the research on this and found that this must have been the "net" he lived with, and I joined a lodge near my home.  I doesn't look like much from the outside, it might even look abandoned, but you will never find a better group of guys, "living" on the inside.  I now find myself with the added confidence the only "family" can bring.  If I have to fight I have a group of guys ready to assist or talk me down.
The rest of the world lives and breaths with the lack of community.  This is what is being cultivated, but I become more secure in my life because I add that security to my brothers; my family.  We are a community.


----------



## peace out (Dec 29, 2010)

"Safety net" is a very interesting choice of description.  James, What about this net's material, if you will, makes it so safe?


----------



## coachn (Dec 29, 2010)

mch4970 said:


> ...In one word, what would you say the Craft is truly here to offer us? Just simply reply with your single word answer...


Opportunity


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 29, 2010)

mch4970 said:


> makes it so safe?


Have you ever seen the gymnast who goes for the world record?  Have you ever noticed those people in white, whose job it is to keep them from falling on their...?  What would you do if you knew that someone had your back?  What you do if you knew someone was looking over your shoulder?  What if that person would not judge you but would "whisper good council"


----------



## peace out (Dec 29, 2010)

Certainly you have described why you can describe it as a safety net.  

Think of it this way.  Men don't usually gather fraternally just to "have each others back."  There is almost always a "work" that is performed to make it happen, like the catcher for the gymnast.  Take for instance a gang.  They have each others back to death.  They also have job functions, be it drugs dealings or whatever.

So what I am asking you is, what is it about Masonry in particular that causes you to flee to their aide and them to yours?  I think there is a deeper reasoning or causality behind what you are describing.  I am wanting to trace roots with you.


----------



## peace out (Dec 29, 2010)

coachn, opportunity for what?


----------



## coachn (Dec 29, 2010)

mch4970 said:


> coachn, opportunity for what?



Candidate Level:
Touring a place I had only read or heard about.
Getting/Asking people to vouch for me.
Meeting good men who are better for working toward a position to judge my suitability to join them.
Interviewing to join something special.
Proofing up that I am as stated.

EA Level:
Obligating myself toward something very special.
Committing myself to better myself.
Preparing to learn.
Learning some basics of Symbolism.
Unburdening myself by Divesting myself of Vice and Superfluity.
Strengthening myself by Investing myself with at least 7 different types of Virtue.
Learning better as to what is truly important and what is unimportant.

FC Level:
Obligating myself toward something very special again.
Committing myself to better myself again.
Learning how to learn.
Order my chaotic mind by studying 7 specific areas that are all Ordering specific areas of my brain and integrating these areas together into one unified mass (a House not made by hands.)
Raising my ability to comprehend things, issues, topics and patterns that used to baffle me.
Developing the ability to understand these seven specific areas of study.
Learning some truly deep meanings of Symbols.
Learning even better as to what is truly important and what is unimportant.

MM Level:
Obligating myself toward something very special once again.
Committing myself to better myself once again.
Engaging in a Legend designed to see if I had indeed Mastered what I claimed I have.
Acknowledging through a morality play that I earned the title of "Widow's Son.
Learning yet better as to what is truly important and what is unimportant.
Delving even deeper into Symbols and their meanings.
Committing myself to teach and guide those worthy Brothers who want the same opportunities.
Teaching and guiding worthy Brothers.
Committing to continue to Learn.
Learning what I can, when I can, while I can.

To name just a few...

Bro. Coach N


----------



## rhitland (Dec 29, 2010)

seeds


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 29, 2010)

growth


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 29, 2010)

Clarity


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 30, 2010)

Harmony.


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

Kenneth Hart said:


> commonality of paths



I like this.  What is that path?


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

rhitland said:


> seeds




Yes.  Seeds to grow what?


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

jwhoff said:


> growth



Fill in the blank;  our growth in... or the growth of .... in us


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Clarity



What are we seeing clearer now?



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Harmony



How is the harmony achieved?

To all.  I'm a very cause / effect sort of person.  I believe in the logical explanation of things whether physical or metaphysical.  I've been contemplating life, religion, church, morals, self, the lodge, integrity, among others for some time now.  Masonry offers something so profound to me and yet it is offered so simply, that I am starting to see it as the focal point.  I imagine this idea as the cornerstone, the ultimate truth, the reason of not just Masonry but perhaps of life.  Looking back at some of the great writings on Freemasonry, I see evidence of others viewing the Craft and our life on earth similarly.

I wanted / want to see if the great ideas above that everyone has posted could be reduced to an ultimate cause.  I wanted to see if that cause would be singular or common to every idea above.

Let me give you an example utilizing philosophy.  Classical liberalism (not the democrat kind) was a philosophy embraced  by our founding fathers.  It was described in the Declaration of Independence.  It (the philosophy) declares that man has unalienable rights in which to pursue happiness.  Happiness is neither defined nor is the path to happiness.  But, Man must be free in order to pursue it.  Why was pursuing happiness so important?  Because that concept is the very point of man's existence.   When asked what's most important to us, we might reply God or family or community.  When asked why, we might unknowingly dive into metaphysical talk saying that their happiness is important to us for peace of mind etc.  When asked why again, then again, then again, the ultimate answer that pops out?  Our happiness.

Classical Liberalism says that the ultimate goal of mankind is to make himself happy and that man must be free to make his own decisions to bring about that happiness.  Sounds selfish doesn't it?  That's only because the assumption made is the vast majority of people don't understand what constitutes true happiness.  In understanding my happiness is directly tied to the happiness of others around me, then the selfish tint of the idea is washed away and gives way to the paladin which is morality.  I could go on and on about the resulting implications.

This exercise if not properly worded would take us to that idea of happiness.  But I wanted to stop it short of that answer.  I wanted the "how" question answered.  

Consider the common description "a beautiful system of morals, veiled in allegories and illistrated by symbols." 

I can't find nor better describe Freemasonry.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 30, 2010)

> What are we seeing clearer now?


 
Everything


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 30, 2010)

_Harmony _is pursued/achieved when we have the desire to expand our knowledge to the extent that we no longer live in fear of that which we do not understand. Fear and ignorance breed mistrust and hatred. Always. Freemasonry, in virtually all of it's lessons, admonishes us to listen, learn, and understand; to seek out and understand those things on which all can agree. "Those things..." constitute a very big list, bigger than most of us could likely master in a lifetime. Nevertheless, with each entry we check off, the harmony we create in our world becomes a bit more refined, more _in tune_, or to borrow a phrase from our ritual, we become "...wiser, better, and consequently happier..." 

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

That's a wonderful description JohnnyFlotsam.  And I think it gets at the basic tenants of Freemasonry.  I would not have thought of the word harmony but it aptly does the job when describe/defined as you have.

I believe Masonry is here to provide *MORALITY*.  Morality is the very essence of mankind's civilization.  It's the catalyst that promotes the production of happiness.  To break down everyone else's terms....

The first word given was *LIGHT*.  That is our symbol for knowledge.  That's why I asked what is illuminated.  dhouseholder responded with *SELF*.  And I think that is so very important if a person is desiring to really know anything.  One must understand their self and their perspective.  Masonry removes those blinders (if we'll allow) so that we may view the world more clearly.  Once we are able to see, then we can begin building ourselves into pillars of moral strength and stability through the tenants of the Craft.  I say *LIGHT *through *MORALITY.*

The second word given was *FELLOWSHIP*.  Jamesb then described what that meant to him.  Wonderful stuff there.  You likened *FELLOWSHIP* to a net.  My thought is that net is made of a fiber that Freemasonry spins.  That fiber is morality.  Without morality, the net could not be trusted.  Trust would be broken.  *FELLOWSHIP *is a product of Masonry.  It only works as Jamesb described with extreme trust.  A high sense of morality will allow for this.

Casey then submitted the word *ENRICHMENT*.  That's a great concept.  *ENRICHMENT *of ourselves, *ENRICHMENT *of our environment and community.  Isn't that synonymous with *HARMONY *in this context?  It's what happens when we apply the teachings [of morality] to ourselves.

*FULFILLMENT* was given by RichardRLJ.  Isn't that what everyone is looking for?  Isn't that one of the reasons we all come to the lodge?  That's strikes at the core of each of us.  A system of morals will lead to *FULFILLMENT.

*Coachn then gave us the word *OPPORTUNITY.*  If there was something someone knew, and it was so profound it would benefit all who knew, then the next logical step would be to pass it on.  Based on your definition, Masonry is synonymous with *OPPORTUNITY*.  Masonry (I don't think) begat morals, but Masonry certainly is a champion of them. 

Kenneth, you provided (and I'll reduce it to a phrase) *COMMUNITY of common paths.*  This steps right in line with *harmony *and *fellowship*.  I do love that you defined it as common path.  That path being one laid of bricks of morals.

*SEEDS*, rhitland, is a good way to look at it.  *SEEDS* of morality planted in us that we may grow them in us.  

Which leads us to *GROWTH*.  jwhoff, this concept goes hand in hand with seeds.  With morality firmly planted in us, and our feet firmly planted in morality, we are able to grow.  This is such a good analogy.

Ashton Lawson, you said *CLARITY*.  This hearkens to light but is a great descriptive word.  It indicates a removing of blinders, the clearing of cobwebs.  It makes me think of putting the Hubble out in orbit so we can better see what else is out there.  Oooh, new description, "Masonry provides a unique clarity buy being out of this world that we might better see eternity."  hmmm

Guys, thank you for this.  Feel free to expand, disagree, or rebut as needed.


----------



## Nate Riley (Dec 30, 2010)

Trust (stolen from the Grand Orator)

However, I don't think this question can be answered with one word.  Plus there are many things that different brothers get from Masonry.  So I we are looking for one concept (or a short list of concepts) we need to boil it down to the few (if any) that apply to everyone.  And it will likely be a simple, "unsexy" concept.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Dec 31, 2010)

examination


----------



## curt (Jan 1, 2011)

Redemption


----------



## curt (Jan 2, 2011)

redemption


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 2, 2011)

curt said:


> redemption


 OK. I'll ask...
In what way, or ways, does the Craft offer redemption?


----------



## curt (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> OK. I'll ask...
> In what way, or ways, does the Craft offer redemption?


 
well I can only say that it offers me a place with which to redeem myself on one certain level. I should have cleared that up. In my humble opinion, full redemption can only be recieved through faith in GOD and living as he commands. But, I believe that freemasonry offers a chance to practice alot of the things that can aid in a man trying to redeem or better himself after following the wrong path,so to speak.


----------



## peace out (Jan 3, 2011)

curt said:


> But, I believe that freemasonry offers a chance to *LEARN* alot of the things that can aid in a man trying to *LIVE MORALLY* after following the wrong path,so to speak.



reworded just a bit


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd say that's pretty close. If one believes that each of us is in need of redemption, then yes, Freemasonry is a fine way to find it. Freemasonry does not offer a rigidly dogmatic list of do's and don't's as it's "system of morality". It is crucial to note that that "system" is presented "veiled in allegory and illustrated by symbols". While the goals are the same; square, level, and upright, the strokes taken by each Craftsmen as he refines his ashlar are uniquely his, or should be. The allegory and symbolism allow us to use our intellect as well as our heart to *learn* how best to use our tools. There is light for our individual paths, but not a step-by-step list of directions.


----------

